# Shopping links - can you add.....



## Milkfloat (9 Oct 2017)

John Lewis. They price match and have a fantastic warranty period (plus I am slightly middle class)


----------



## Shaun (9 Oct 2017)

Thanks, I've checked and they are not currently listed. I'll keep an eye out though and if they do join I'll add them. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (9 Oct 2017)

They are on Awin - HERE!


----------

